

My Style: Custom CSS for unappealing sites you visit - karthikksv
https://github.com/karthikv/my-style

======
goronbjorn
Have you heard of Stylish?
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmke...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe/details)

~~~
karthikksv
Oh, no I haven't. Looks like they beat me to it in terms of features and
sharing.

It seems like they could make it easier to use, though. You have to go to
their custom styles page and add CSS without seeing its effects directly.
Their userstyles.org website also needs some help (perhaps someone should make
a stylish style for userstyles.org itself). Nevertheless, the sharing features
are quite nice. I wanted to add such sharing capability myself.

~~~
alphakappa
Your project is still pretty good. Thanks for sharing (especially, for putting
it up on github, so others can use some of this if necessary)

------
josephers
I like that it immediately shows changes as I type. I could use this for web
development, by loading up an unstyled HTML template and applying CSS from
here.

~~~
karthikksv
That's great to hear. Thanks for the feedback.

------
kichik
Check out Better Internet. It allows you to do and share it too without an
extension.

<http://betterinternet.co/>

~~~
karthikksv
Oh, that's interesting. All the content is on *.betterinternet.me, though. I
feel an extension keeps the content on the owner's site, while simultaneously
allowing the custom design that one wants.

Perhaps this model can provide further customization options, though.

------
saxamaphone69
I wish someone would write an alternative to Stylish for Firefox (I would try
if I knew where to even start...).

Looks good though. I don't use Chrome, so can't test it, but judging from the
screenshot, perhaps some syntax highlighting?

Nice and simple though. Guess a sharing feature would be the next step?

------
bionsuba
For firefox users, dotjs(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/dotjs/>) does roughly the same thing but with custom js
support as well.

~~~
_ZeD_
for firefox and js, I always used <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greasemonkey>

for custom css... I clearly remember that old firefox version could let me set
custom css, no plugin needed...

~~~
myfonj
Most vanilla browsers lets you add your own user style into cascade. In
Firefox it is userContent.css and userChrome.css [1] (loaded at startup), in
Google Chrome custom.css [2](this file is 'live'). IE [3] and Opera [4] have
something like this as well.

[1] <http://www-archive.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html> [2]
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=2393> [3]
[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Use-your-own-
sty...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Use-your-own-style-sheet-
to-format-webpages) [4] <http://www.opera.com/docs/usercss/#user-mode>

------
FraaJad
How do you backup the CSS files that you create? The github pages says
localstorage. Is there an easy way to extract CSS and put it in a directory,
say in git repo for backup and version control?

------
wittjeff
This could be useful for low-vision people, who might like to optimize fonts
and foreground/background colors for readability. It would be nice to be able
to have toggleable presets.

------
hashmymustache
Any recommendations for this kind of thing on iOS? I wanted to use a custom
style on a web page on my iPad but couldn't find anything

~~~
ludwigvan
You could probably use a bookmarklet to inject the css via javascript.

------
mehrzad
Or make a Stylish script and share with others.

------
bestest
Windows keyboards don't usually have a 'meta' key. I suppose you should
consider changing the shortcut.

~~~
karthikksv
You make a good point. I'll fix this ASAP. I was also under the impression
that the meta key mapped to the Windows key, but perhaps I'm wrong.

Edit: Just updated the shortcut to control + m. Let me know if you continue to
experience troubles.

------
tupiniquim
Make it work in the same fashion as Readability (with a bookmarklet or
something) and I'm sold.

------
latraveler
Great for practical jokes and April Fools Day tricks I might add.

------
rockfort
Where are the css files stored?

------
Samuel_Michon
I see that you've invented Greasemonkey. Unfortunately, it has already been
around for the last 8 years. What's more, Chrome actually has native support
for Greasemonkey scripts – no plugin needed.

<http://blog.chromium.org/2010/02/40000-more-extensions.html>

EDIT: My comment has been misunderstood by some, so let me try to be clearer:
I like your plugin, I just wanted to let you know a plugin with similar
functionality has been around for a long time, in case you were planning on
spending a lot of time on it.

~~~
pseudobry
Even if he is planning on spending a lot of time on it, he will probably:

1\. Be doing something he loves 2\. Gain experience and improve his skills 3\.
Expand his portfolio 4\. Makes friends and connections and get valuable
feedback 5\. Learn what it's like to try to beat a competing product 6\. Maybe
fail, and learn from it 7\. etc.

"similar functionality has been around for a long time"

That doesn't matter to a lot of people in a lot of situations. We just keep on
coding.

If this thread was entitled "Show HN: The new karthikv OS" or "Show HN:
Introducing the Google Search killer", then yeah, spending a lot of time on
that kind of thing (especially for free) might be foolish.

~~~
_ZeD_
"try to beat a competing product" ?

